# [SOLVED] Monitor Driver for LG E2060T?



## selcrysti (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm using a Windows XP Service Pack 3 and I've been having minor problems with this new driver. The screen seems horizontally stretched out to the screen (even the text and pictures are so stretched) and when I tried to install this monitor (even though this was plug-in-and-play) the installation wouldn't open and tell me that the installation has failed.

I've been following this page to see if I could fix this widescreen problem: windows xp - Setting up wide monitor in XP - Super User
but when I went to Display -> Settings, the monitor didn't show up in the list, so I guessed that it needs the driver, pronto.


I also have another concern, if you look at this picture taken of my Device Manager you'll see some question marks (notice that my monitor hasn't shown up in this)
DSC06604 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Where can I find these missing drivers??

I would be thankful if there were any help out there, thank you!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Monitor Driver for LG E2060T?*

You are missing quite a few drivers. And one of the devices with the yellow ! is the video controller (ie: the video card).

You need to install the video drivers before you worry about the monitor.


----------



## selcrysti (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Monitor Driver for LG E2060T?*

Thank you for your response, I found out by AIDA64 that my video drive is 
*ATI Radeon HD 3300 (RS780D)*
but unfortunately after I installed the driver on this website:
Downloads

after the program asked me to restart the PC... my monitor turned itself off in 'energy saving mode' after the Windows logo... Fortunately I was able to go to Safe mode and then I tried to open the programs that I installed with the driver but it told me this error:

The application failed to initialize properly (0x0000135). Click OK to terminate application

fortunately I made a system restore and returned to what it was before.

I found another driver from softpedia.com I'll keep updating.

*UPDATE 7:37PM - I found out on google that the error is because I don't have Microsoft .NET, I'm installing 4.0 right now.*


----------



## selcrysti (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Monitor Driver for LG E2060T?*

Oh goodie!! that driver from softpedia helped a lot!! well, the monitor did the same thing but for some reason I fumbled to fix it with the monitor's buttons and set it to *DVI-0* but I no longer need to auto adjust because it tells me its in *Digital Video Input: No Access* and it now looks COMPLETELY adjusted, NO MORE WIDESCREEN STRETCH MARKS!!! YES!!! Thanks for your help!

*PROBLEM SOLVED!!!*


----------

